# Big Catfish



## OCEAN_BEAR (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok, thank God fishing season is back upon us. Im an avid lure guy, dont do a lot of live baiting or chuncking unless absolutely necessary for the target fish but, i am trying to get my nephew into fishing more. One the things that hooked me as a child were the big catfish caught in Oklahoma. Yes im a military brat, it partly spoiled me in the freshwater aspects. Oklahoma and Texas freshwater fishing has been unmatched in my experiences. I want to take little man out to get some big cats. Can someone point me in the right direction, specific spots would be GREATLY appreciated. 

SN: When i say big i mean 15lbs. plus. Want him to experince what really bully fish feels like. Thanks in advance.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

You can come here at this exact spot on College Creek which in the Williamsburg area at Colonial Parkway. There is free parking on the side of the road then you have to walk about half a block into a grassy area near the bridge to a beach area for fishing. Water depths are 13ft plus.








There are also some nice sized cats on the Chickahominy River right now. Big fat blues as much as 40lb in size. If you have a military id you can fish at Fort Eustis plenty of catfish on the James River.


----------



## WalkingFumble (Apr 24, 2012)

Northwest River in Chesapeake is apparently a good place to try.

http://pilotonline.com/sports/outdo...cle_175283e2-226e-5f07-9280-0d078c0f14be.html


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Hit the james river its loaded with monster cats. Used to kill them right by the reserve once you cross the james river bridge.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

marv1234 said:


> You can come here at this exact spot on College Creek which in the Williamsburg area at Colonial Parkway. There is free parking on the side of the road then you have to walk about half a block into a grassy area near the bridge to a beach area for fishing. Water depths are 13ft plus.
> View attachment 17809
> 
> 
> There are also some nice sized cats on the Chickahominy River right now. Big fat blues as much as 40lb in size. If you have a military id you can fish at Fort Eustis plenty of catfish on the James River.


Is that considered fresh or salt?


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

bassnut said:


> Is that considered fresh or salt?


 Freshwater


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

marv1234 said:


> Freshwater


Thanks!


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

What Marv said but it is just upstream of the dividing line 

Freshwater/Saltwater License Lines on Tidal Rivers

Persons fishing upstream of the designated lines on the following waters must have a valid freshwater fishing license while those fishing below the lines must have a valid saltwater fishing license:

…..Potomac River: Route 301 Bridge

…..Rappahannock River: Route 360 Bridge

…..Piankatank River/Dragon Run: The 1st set of power lines immediately upriver of Anderson Point

…..York River System (including the Mattaponi and Pamunkey Rivers): Route 33 Bridges

…..James River: A line connecting Hog Point and the downstream point of the mouth of College Creek

Below these designated lines a freshwater or saltwater license will be valid on any tidal portion of any tributary entering the above mainstem waters.


----------



## OCEAN_BEAR (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you so much to you all. If its a good day i will post a report. Cant wait for the LIP to open as well hoping its a turn around year from last year. Need some big bluefish for the smoker.


----------

